# Best Practices to Sterlize Containers



## madison (Apr 26, 2019)

I have plenty of containers, different sizes, I struggle when it comes to sterilizing the ones that are very small, 1/4 oz. lip balm containers, 7 grams jars, 1/2 oz. bottles.
I need some advice how to deal with that, please. I am concerned mostly when using them for anhydrous products. Is there certain FDA rules and regulations that are supposed to be followed to avoid contamination rather than using soap, bleach,  and spraying rubbing alcohol at the end? Do you air dry the containers?
Thank you.


----------



## Cellador (Apr 27, 2019)

Many here say that containers purchased from a reputable company should already be sanitized & additional sanitation isn't necessary.
I'm a spaz about stuff though, so I douse everything with 70% rubbing alcohol. After spraying inside & outside of the container, I allow containers to air dry on a baby bottle-type rack which has also been sanitized.
For the containers that small, I wouldn't use anything water-based (water & bleach, water & sanitizing tabs, etc) since the water may become trapped in the small nooks & crannies.


----------



## earlene (Apr 27, 2019)

You asked about FDA regulations.  Here are some reference you can use to find what the FDA has to say about Good Manufacturing Practices in a home-based business:

https://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/cosme...da-approved-are-fda-regulated#Can_FDA_inspect
https://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/resou...mall-businesses-homemade-cosmetics-fact-sheet
https://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/cosme...-gmp-guidelinesinspection-checklist-cosmetics

I  don't produce much in the way of cosmetics, and don't really know the regs as they pertain to sanitation procedures in said industry.   However, I would suggest you look into any regulations set by your state or local Health Department, as those tend to be quite specific about sanitation procedures for businesses.  (I take it you are in the US, *madison*? since you mentioned the FDA.)

I highly recommend Marie Gale's book:  https://www.mariegale.com/gmp-book/
It is on sale right now on the Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetic Guild:  https://www.soapguild.org/cart/books/90/good-manufacturing-practices.php


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 27, 2019)

I don't sell, but when I package things like lotions, etc.. I use a product called StarSan to sanitize my containers. It's what many who brew their own beer and wine at home use for sanitizing their bottles and equipment. It can be found at any store that sells home-brewing equipment....or you can buy it online. It's very economical and works fantastic. You dilute 1 oz of it in a 5-gallon bucket of distilled water (or 1/2 oz in 2.5 gallons distilled water), which can then be stored long-term and used again and again and again provided the pH remains at 3 or below and the solution remains clear. It works extremely well. Just completely immerse your pre-washed/clean containers in the bucket of diluted StarSan for a mere 2 to 3-minute soak, then you remove them (without rinsing) and let them air-dry before packaging.

I also use it for sanitizing food containers that I store left-overs in (it's amazing how much longer they last), or for the jars in which I store my homemade clotted cream. My homemade clotted cream used to last about 4 days in the fridge, but when I started giving my storage jar a dip in the StarSan, it lasts about 3 to 4 weeks in the fridge, which is pretty awesome.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Apr 27, 2019)

Wow, I am going to look for some StarSan.  Thank you, IrishLass!  We have 3 breweries in town. I shouldn't have too much trouble finding out where to find it locally.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 28, 2019)

i make my own beer and can personally recommend star san.  The owner demonstrated its safety to humans by drinking an entire bottle once.

You can get it from any homebrew store or morebeer.com and northernbrewer.com.

also, star san will not sterilize.  it will sanitize.  The only way you could sterilize equipment is an autoclave or UV light.


----------



## madison (Apr 28, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Many here say that containers purchased from a reputable company should already be sanitized & additional sanitation isn't necessary.
> I'm a spaz about stuff though, so I douse everything with 70% rubbing alcohol. After spraying inside & outside of the container, I allow containers to air dry on a baby bottle-type rack which has also been sanitized.
> For the containers that small, I wouldn't use anything water-based (water & bleach, water & sanitizing tabs, etc) since the water may become trapped in the small nooks & crannies.



I remember buying them from Papermart and Midwest bottles, if I am not mistaken, I didn't buy huge amounts, something good for me in the long term. I always thought that they are ready to use, I used them for personal products, never had an issue until I came across some information about the importance of sanitizing them. What you have mentioned about water based sanitizing solutions makes a lot of sense especially with my very hard water.
Thank you Cellador.


----------



## madison (Apr 28, 2019)

earlene said:


> You asked about FDA regulations.  Here are some reference you can use to find what the FDA has to say about Good Manufacturing Practices in a home-based business:
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/cosme...da-approved-are-fda-regulated#Can_FDA_inspect
> https://www.fda.gov/cosmetics/resou...mall-businesses-homemade-cosmetics-fact-sheet
> ...



Even though I am more toward covering some expenses than going for official business, I believe it's important to check rules and regulations. Yes, I live in US, thank you for the links you provided, I'll look them up.


----------



## madison (Apr 28, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> I don't sell, but when I package things like lotions, etc.. I use a product called StarSan to sanitize my containers. It's what many who brew their own beer and wine at home use for sanitizing their bottles and equipment. It can be found at any store that sells home-brewing equipment....or you can buy it online. It's very economical and works fantastic. You dilute 1 oz of it in a 5-gallon bucket of distilled water (or 1/2 oz in 2.5 gallons distilled water), which can then be stored long-term and used again and again and again provided the pH remains at 3 or below and the solution remains clear. It works extremely well. Just completely immerse your pre-washed/clean containers in the bucket of diluted StarSan for a mere 2 to 3-minute soak, then you remove them (without rinsing) and let them air-dry before packaging.
> 
> I also use it for sanitizing food containers that I store left-overs in (it's amazing how much longer they last), or for the jars in which I store my homemade clotted cream. My homemade clotted cream used to last about 4 days in the fridge, but when I started giving my storage jar a dip in the StarSan, it lasts about 3 to 4 weeks in the fridge, which is pretty awesome.
> 
> ...



I think this is what I need, maybe airdrying them afterwards. Thank you IrishLass, I appreciate that.


----------



## madison (Apr 28, 2019)

Andrew said:


> i make my own beer and can personally recommend star san.  The owner demonstrated its safety to humans by drinking an entire bottle once.
> 
> You can get it from any homebrew store or morebeer.com and northernbrewer.com.
> 
> also, star san will not sterilize.  it will sanitize.  The only way you could sterilize equipment is an autoclave or UV light.



 I am going to order the star san, thank you for the recommendation.
You are right sanitizing is not sterilizing, I'll edit the post.
Thank you again.
Look like I don't have the option for editing my post, so I'll leave it.


----------



## earlene (Apr 28, 2019)

Andrew said:


> The only way you could sterilize equipment is an autoclave or UV light.



This is not 100% true.  Steam sterilization is possible without an autoclave.

However, it is true that StarSan is a sanitizer, obviously.

For the OP:
Sadly, there are currently no regulations that specifically address sanitation or sterilization methods or even Good Manufacturing Practices for the Cosmetic Industry.  I hope that changes soon, because it is sorely lacking in the US regulations, IMO.  

If you want to look into something more along the lines of sterilization rather than sanitization, there have been studies that found very good results using a pressure cooker for steam sterilization (in place of an autoclave).

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12267939


----------



## madison (Apr 28, 2019)

earlene said:


> This is not 100% true.  Steam sterilization is possible without an autoclave.
> 
> However, it is true that StarSan is a sanitizer, obviously.
> 
> ...



Thank you earlene, I didn't know that  there is no regulations in Cosmetic Industry when it comes to sanitation or sterilization methods, which is actually sad.  All I am looking for is a good practice to help me have my products safe to use in case I like to give them to someone to try. Otherwise, I am ok using my containers the way they are for personal purpose.


----------



## earlene (Apr 28, 2019)

If it were me, I'd start with the LotionCrafter resources page:
https://lotioncrafter.com/pages/resources

There are links to Good Manufacturing Practices, Cleaning and Sanitation Guidelines and so much more.

Marie Gale's book:  Good Manufacturing Practices for Soap and Cosmetic Handcrafters is another good resource.  (link)
Her website has some information on GMP and Standard Operating Procedures (SOP link).

Then perhaps you can look to your state or county Health Department for regulations on these matters.  I believe all states have standards & guidelines for the safe & sanitary handling of food, cosmetics and drugs, although how extensive those regulations are on, varies.  So that's where I would start if I were planning to someday sell cosmetics in my state.


Also, here are a couple of references to look at that might help and give some direction as to where the US might go on this issue in the future:

https://www.personalcarecouncil.org/

There is an international organization, ISO, that may be a good resource as well, if you want to look further afield.


----------



## madison (Apr 30, 2019)

earlene said:


> If it were me, I'd start with the LotionCrafter resources page:
> https://lotioncrafter.com/pages/resources
> 
> There are links to Good Manufacturing Practices, Cleaning and Sanitation Guidelines and so much more.
> ...



I really appreciate your thoughtfulness. I'll go over the links, it's good to know.  I remember going through lotion crafter's resources in the past but didn't go deep into it as my understanding that it's  for cosmetics manufacturing facilities not for me.
Thank you earlene.


----------

